# I have a pot of.....



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

My good lady last week went online for me to buy me a pot of Dodo Juice Wax.

I asked her to do it for me as I was working a 15 hour day, so I asked her to go online to Elite to buy me a pot of Dodo Juice Wax.

I already have Rainforest Rub, Purple Haze and Diamond White, and I had just won a pot of Banana Armour on ebay, so I asked my good lady to go to Elite to buy me one of the ones I dont yet have - either Hard Candy, Orange Crush, Light Fantastic or Blue Velvet.

I called her at 10pm that night from work to see if she had ordered the wax and which one she had ordered and her reply was " I managed to buy a pot from ebay in the end" :doublesho

Turns out she had bought a pot of Banana Armour from the exact same seller that I had already bought a pot of Banana Armour from earlier that day !!!

So today, two pots of Banana Armour arrive for me from Mr Postman !

So, I have been wondering what to do with the spare pot of Banana Armour. I could keep it as a spare, but it will be ages before I need it. I could put it in the swaps section to see if anyone wanted to swap it for one of the pots I have not yet got but I cant be bothered to photo it !!! :lol:

So instead I have decided to give it away. 

However, as I only have one pot to give, I thought I would try to make it a bit of fun 

So here is the deal.....

I have to give away, a brand new unopened 250ml pot of Dodo Juice Banana Armour. I will give it to the first person that can guess the answer to the following question......

What was my first ever car, that I bought for £200 in 1989 ???? ( I NEED THE MAKE AND MODEL )

I will give random clues every now and then about the answer until someone gets it.

ONLY ONE GUESS PER CLUE TO EACH MEMBER - IF YOU GUESS AND GET IT WRONG, YOU CAN NOT HAVE ANOTHER GUESS UNTIL THE NEXT CLUE HAS BEEN POSTED UP !!!!!!!!!! 

Each clue will get progressively easier, but the first clues will be hard and very vague ! 

So the first clue:

It Was Red !!! :lol:

Winner will get the pot of Banana Armour sent to them first class, totally free


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

ford fiesta

ps thats very kind if u


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Ford escort


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Vauxhall Chevette


----------



## stantheman (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi Mark
Mk2 Ford Escort


----------



## gregb (Feb 1, 2009)

Opal manta


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

I will go with what I had, a Vauxhall Astra.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

R7KY D said:


> Vauxhall Chevette


That was a good guess mate, a Vauxhall Chevette was my frist ever ROAD LEGAL car, but sadly not my first ever car !

Next Clue:

I was a not a road legal car as not only was it not MOT'd, but I could not tax it either as I could not afford the insurance deposit !!


----------



## Wingy16v (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi Mark, 

Thanks for your kindness!

My guess is a Ford Cortina?


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Vauxhall Nova?

Bugger, that was my guess "before the clue"... spend to long validating it! :wall:


----------



## stantheman (Dec 23, 2010)

Ford Granada!


----------



## cbred (May 9, 2011)

Austin mini


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

A ford Granada lol.
Im saying austin maestro


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Ford Cortina


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

ford mexico


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Since i was writing that one anyway... can I take a guess at Talbot Sunbeam?


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

MG maestro


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Ok, not been guessed yet, so here is the next clue:

(( This may be the last clue for about an hour as I have a client about to knock on my door for a meeting !!! ))

Clue:

It was an M Reg


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Nissan micra


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

EDIT - Cause i can't read !!!


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

Vauxhall calibra


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Mg MGB roadster?


----------



## Jordy Kuga (Apr 6, 2012)

Renault 9 or 11 ?


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

R7KY D said:


> hhhmmmmm 73 m or 94 m ??


:lol:

I bought the car in 1989 !

:lol:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Edit: mark got there first ^^^ :lol:


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Vauxhall Viva :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Very kind of you mark, heres my guess
talbot Matra Rancho


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

MarkSmith said:


> What was my first ever car, that I bought for £200 in 1989 ???? ( I NEED THE MAKE AND MODEL )


:wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Scrim-1- said:


> Very kind of you mark, heres my guess
> talbot Matra Rancho


Matra Rancho is my favourite all time car and I still own one today, but was not my first ever car ( they were not available in 1973 mate  )

Here is a quick clue:

It was an Estate Car


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Posted same time as he said estate car , and the car I chose is clearly not an estate


----------



## Damien (May 8, 2011)

Opel Manta..


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Volvo 850


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Moskvich 427?


----------



## Damien (May 8, 2011)

Lada Samara


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

-PJB- said:


> Moskvich 427?


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

What the hell is one of those, I have not even heard of them before !!!


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

So far we have............

It was Red
1973 M Reg
Estate Car
Expensive on Insurance

Next clue - it was a 2.3 petrol !


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

MarkSmith said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> What the hell is one of those, I have not even heard of them before !!!


It's what happens when you put "1973 estate red" into google


----------



## stantheman (Dec 23, 2010)

Datsun Cherry!


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Vauxhall ****** 


GAME OVER !!!!


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Vauxhall victor?


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Vauxhall ******


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

WE HAVE A WINNER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

My first ever car was a 1973 2.3 Vauxhall Victor Estate !!!!!!

like this........


__
https://flic.kr/p/2720377790

(( but not the one in the pic ! ))

Well done PJB !!!!!!!!!

Pm me your address and I will get this pot off to you


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

Saab 9-5


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

Gutted, good one for the prize tho!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Congrats PJB, This thread kept me busy for a couple of mins haha.

Many thanks to Mark for giving away a pot of wax, top guy!


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

That was the best 30 minutes I've had in a while , Cheers Mark :thumb:

And well done PJB :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

R7KY D said:


> That was the best 30 minutes I've had in a while , Cheers Mark :thumb:
> 
> And well done PJB :thumb:


Was hoping it wasnt going to be a vauxhall ****** as we posted the same answer at the same time! :thumb:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

R7KY D said:


> That was the best 30 minutes I've had in a while , Cheers Mark :thumb:
> 
> And well done PJB :thumb:


Haha, cheers mate! I thought you had me licked!

Mark... quality mate! PM on it's way!


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

-PJB- said:


> Haha, cheers mate! I thought you had me licked!
> 
> Mark... quality mate! PM on it's way!


Cheers mate 

It was a bit of fun, and I honestly did not think it was going to be guessed that quickly - I am glad it was guessed though as I was running out of ideas for what clues to give out !!! :lol:

My next clue was going to be "It was not a Ford" :lol:


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

nice one mark, I went into hacker mode for about 30 minutes


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

Didnt get a chance to have a go, but loved reading through this thread.


----------



## Grabbing hands (May 5, 2012)

Said it before mark your top bloke giving a free pot of wax when Iam sure u could get a refund nice one :thumb:


----------



## Hardsworth (Apr 12, 2012)

ah darn it, just seen this post

would never have guessed it like so i feel a little better :lol:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

I also now want a Vauxhall ******, having google image'd one:










:argie:


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Mark, i've said this before but you are one top guy and one excellent club member here. Reading your threads always make me smile. Even if the odd one has been when you've been a little down i'm sure you've been left with smiles when you see the positives from other members  An excellent product to give away too. I always miss out on free stuff , but to be fair... giving stuff away free feels equally as good. Top lad.


----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

Mark, fantastic thread and a deserved winner in Phil, sure he will use it to win to win more show and shines :thumb:

One less pot to fit in your soon to be designed wax cabinet :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## dagoatla (Mar 14, 2011)

...,,


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Kobeone said:


> Mark, fantastic thread and a deserved winner in Phil, sure he will use it to win to win more show and shines :thumb:
> 
> One less pot to fit in your soon to be designed wax cabinet :lol::lol::lol:


Yeah, one less, but that will soon be replaced with another one !!! :lol:

There will be 8 pots of wax in total to fit in the cabinet, and will look brilliant 

Ordered Orange Crush today, so I have 5 now, only 3 more to get


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

rtjc said:


> Mark, i've said this before but you are one top guy and one excellent club member here. Reading your threads always make me smile. Even if the odd one has been when you've been a little down i'm sure you've been left with smiles when you see the positives from other members  An excellent product to give away too. I always miss out on free stuff , but to be fair... giving stuff away free feels equally as good. Top lad.


Thanks mate, I appreciate that.

Glad you enjoyed reading it, I hoped it would provide a little entertainment for all for a while 

:thumb:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

MarkSmith said:


> Thanks mate, I appreciate that.
> 
> Glad you enjoyed reading it*, I hoped it would provide a little entertainment for all for a while *
> 
> :thumb:


Sorry if I killed it off a bit quick  :lol: :thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

-PJB- said:


> Sorry if I killed it off a bit quick  :lol: :thumb:


:lol:

Thats ok mate, for my next little competition the question will be much harder 

:lol:

Something along the lines of guess how many pieces of straw is currently in my pet Rabbits cage !!!!!!!! :doublesho:lol::lol:


----------



## cobra (Feb 18, 2012)

Hey Mark, great thread - very generous of you! Great idea for the thread!



MarkSmith said:


> Matra Rancho is my favourite all time car and I still own one today, but was not my first ever car ( they were not available in 1973 mate  )


Just googled this, never seen one before, they look rather good - still use yours off road?

Edit just checked how many left, no wonder ive never seen one there are only 5 on the road!


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

cobra said:


> Hey Mark, great thread - very of you! Great idea for the thread!
> 
> Just googled this, never seen one before, they look rather good - still use yours off road?
> 
> Edit just checked how many left, no wonder ive never seen one there are only 5 on the road!


Yes, I think last time I looked there were 10 left on the UK roads. Mine is currently sorned awaiting repairs to the chassis, but they will be done one day as I love the car.

I have never used it off road as despite their looks, they are actually only 2wd, not 4wd, and they have a very poor ground clearance and a tiny little 1.4cc engine.

But its 7 seats, it looks mean and tough, and looks like a Mans car !!! :lol:

Even the name of the car sounds manly - MATRA RANCHO !!!!

Mine is a 1984 B Reg in Red, and I have a 2nd one for spares which is a 1982 X Reg. They sit all alone at a mates place, next to my 1985 Rover SD1 which is also awaiting repair !!


__
https://flic.kr/p/3311482401

Above pic is just to show what it is, its not my one ( sadly ) !


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

nice one Mark, true gent


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Well done PJB and Mark wish there were more peeps like you :thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Sadly did not get time to get to the post office today mate, but its all packaged up and ready to go out tomorrow along with a few other bits I have got to send.

I have also included a little extra thing in there for you that you may like


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

MarkSmith said:


> Sadly did not get time to get to the post office today mate, but its all packaged up and ready to go out tomorrow along with a few other bits I have got to send.
> 
> I have also included a little extra thing in there for you that you may like


Mark, your a star, and I'm exited about the "extra" now. I've had a ****ty day today, so thanks


----------

